# Wilbers BBQ, Goldsboro NC



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 1, 2008)

First of all I want to thank Big E for a great Christmas gift.  He sent me a copy of Jim Early's book "Tar Heel Barbeque".  I was on the beach reading it this week and decided to make a side trip on the way home and try out one of the featured BBQ joints Jim reviewed.  

I picked Wilber’s BBQ in Goldsboro NC for 2 reasons.  One, it wasn’t too far off the path we were traveling and two they cook Q over oak and hickory.  Most of the places I read about in that area use gas.  I wanted my family to try real NC Q at its finest and that’s what we did.

First the review by Jim:


> I found Wilber’s barbeque to be absolutely delicious.  The chopped pork has a smoky flavor and is not heavily sauced from the kitchen.  The barbeque chicken tasted a bit more like baked chicken in a slightly creamy sauce.  It was ever so tender, delicious and different.




Now my review:
Oh my God.  What a treat for the mouth.  I have never had Q like this before.  (I have to rethink my competition Q)  I met the owner, Wilber Shirley, and knew this guy knew BBQ.  Here is was Saturday afternoon and the place was ROCKING.  

The setting was oak panel walls, moderately lit with lighting, and had an old home feeling.  The waitress brought hush puppies that were fresh and fantastic.  The sweet tea was southern style (SWEET).  The prices were reasonable and menu was simple.  

I ordered the BBQ platter which included pulled pork, chicken quarter, potato salad and cole slaw.  The first thing I was surprised about was the Q did not come on a bun.  In fact, there weren’t even buns on the table.  It didn’t need it folks.   It came slightly sauced which was enough.  I did try the table sauce which was just more of what they put on in the kitchen.  NO NEED to add any more.  The chicken was moist, and delicious.  It wasn’t smoked like Jim said.  The potato salad reminded me of my Great Grandma's potato salad.  I could close my eyes and see here mixing it in the bowl.  I am not a big cole slaw fan but I gave it a good taste.  It was very good.  Everyone at the table agreed that it was the best they had ever had.

After lunch I got a tour of the Pits.  Of course I took the camera.  Folks, this is not just a pit, its a BBQ Building.  They burn down the oak and hickory (15 cords a week) to coals and add the coals under the whole hogs and shoulders in the building.  The guy told me that on a normal day they cook 13 hogs and countless numbers of shoulders.  I was so impressed.  Back in the kitchen there as the chopping table.  They use a wheel borrow to bring in the meat and then start chopping (no pics there, sorry)

Okay, I am no author nor food critic but I will say that Wilber’s is on my "I will be back" list and I would recommend ANYONE in that area or traveling through to stop in and enjoy some GREAT Q and I have the tee shirt to prove it.   

Wilber’s Barbeque is located on Hwy 70 just east of Goldsboro NC.  The sign is very visible on the right as you travel east.  The hours of operation are 6am until 9pm seven days a week.  Phone number is 919/778-5218.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 1, 2008)

it's an eastern style legend...

http://www.mfbb.net/viewtopic.php?t=11& ... inabbqjoin


----------



## Griff (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, Bill.


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pics, Bill.



LOL


----------



## Unity (Jun 2, 2008)

Brings back pleasant memories, Bill. The Full Boar Barbecue Team agrees, Wilber's is top-notch barbecue.

--John


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 3, 2008)

that's one of my favorite places in NC... when I was there his son-in-law was running the place..gave us the chefs tour, real nice of him to do so on such a busy day.. Heard ole Wilber can tell a story


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 3, 2008)

My dad turned me on to Wilburs back when I was just a little monkey.  As jim said, it is one of the NC legends. Haven't eaten there in years, since I no longer live in NC. Glad to hear it is still doing well. 

It is one of the places you compare other places too and say, "not as good as Wilburs BBQ". Might have to make a road trip!


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 3, 2008)

I have to go to Wilmington next week on business, and it looks like Wilber's would only be a 16 mile detour on the way back home.  I've eaten there twice on trips to the beach, maybe I can work in a third time.


----------



## Unity (Jun 3, 2008)

I like Wilber's outlook on life.

_If you don't like barbecue, you need some help.
You need to seek medical attention.
--Wilberdean Shirley, Wilbers BBQ, Goldsboro NC_

--John


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 4, 2008)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> I have to go to Wilmington next week on business, and it looks like Wilber's would only be a 16 mile detour on the way back home.  I've eaten there twice on trips to the beach, maybe I can work in a third time.



You wont regreat that trip.  I cant wait to try some of the other joints listed in Jims book.


----------



## Griff (Jun 5, 2008)

wd, having had the pleasure of eating at both only once each, I'd have that I prefer Ridgewood over Wilber's. But a person would not go wrong at either.


----------

